# Best DTG printer



## gst (Jan 30, 2010)

looking to get into the T-shirt biz. Just doing homework. looking for feedback on DTG printers; used, small, not large run machines; easy to operate not overly messy. still looking into anajets and brother's. going to do t-shirts on the side to start. my ideas and graphics, I have some ideas where to sell. just want some input at machines I can look into!

Thanks to all !!


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

There are many DTG printers and each has owners that sing their praises. Go to the DTG section in this forum. My advice is to do research and see them operate in person. Attend a trade show if you can (there's one in Orlando this weekend). I personally like the VelociJet from Equipment Zone.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Gary,
" I have some ideas where to sell " the machine really is secondary to your specific plan. Please don't rush into buying, have existing transfer, or contract printing business first. All dtg's need babysitting to keep the ink from drying up, so you have to be printing about every other day, and the ink is not cheap. Buy the machine when you NEED to buy it, not when you WANT to buy it. I have a Brother. If you want info on it , just ask


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

No machine is perfect first off, that being said I got Brother as well and has ups/downs but all i will say is..
never had issue client not loving there print results/very very low maintenance/ I got over 8thous prints so far since April without one hick up

You may wanna read:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t41520.html


----------

